# Possible new horse. Any glaring faults?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I choose door number one. I like her and she does have a kind eye. and nice confor, too.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the 1st one, only because she reminds me of my horse, Willow.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I like # 1 because of the age, not that 14 is that old, just never like to get a Horse over 10, just a personal preference.

# 1 looks better overall too

.


----------



## SkyeMac (Dec 8, 2012)

One catches my eye more. She looks trusting, forgiving, and gentle. Love her build as well.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Cant give much input other than darker grey is easier to keep clean! Lol.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really loved the first one but I just wanted to see if I was looking at her through rose colored glasses. I'm second in line for her so here's hoping the first people pass. But if they do take her, I think I'd still be safe with the second mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, good luck & let us know if one of them becomes your new ride.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I won't know for 2 weeks, but trust me, you guys will be bombarded with pictures, haha. There were so many to choose from but I always try to go with the ones I get a good vibe from, and I haven't been stomped yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I like # 1.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you! She is my first choice. Fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westdressgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Sweet looking horse, does have a rather straight shoulder but really cute!


----------

